# Recommend me some books!



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

Now that I'm back travelling with work I've started going through books at an alarming rate. Plus I've got a week in the sun coming up so I need to load up the kindle.

I tend to like SF and fantasy stuff but am getting well bored with endless series of books (I have at least 4 series on the go at the moment) so interested in good, preferably one-off novels.

Anyone read anything good recently?


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 1, 2016)

The Babylon Code.


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 1, 2016)

Paul Maguire and Troy Anderson.

Not SF.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 1, 2016)

You've probably read it already, but recently I've just revisited The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy, if not the I'd say it's well worth a look.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

Spartacus said:



			The Babylon Code.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite my thing, I don't think.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			You've probably read it already, but recently I've just revisited The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy, if not the I'd say it's well worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, read it! Good though.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 1, 2016)

Not SciFi but just read Moriarty, based in the Sherlock Holmes universe. Picked at random, not normally my sort of read but finished it in 3 days and could not put it down


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 1, 2016)

FD..Would you consider something totally different like 'Catch 22'by Joseph Heller or Riotous Assembly by Tom Sharpe?
May be they just appeal to crazy side of me but I took them away with me at New Year and was in tears(much to SWMBO's embarrassment).
Just a thought..
Jimbo


----------



## IanG (Feb 1, 2016)

Any of Iain M Banks Culture books. Anything by Alistair Reynolds

Philip Pullmans Dark Materials trilogy, children books - not.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Not SciFi but just read Moriarty, based in the Sherlock Holmes universe. Picked at random, not normally my sort of read but finished it in 3 days and could not put it down
		
Click to expand...

Might have a look at that for a departure. Can it be read standalone or does it follow his other Holmes book?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

toyboy54 said:



			FD..Would you consider something totally different like 'Catch 22'by Joseph Heller or Riotous Assembly by Tom Sharpe?
May be they just appeal to crazy side of me but I took them away with me at New Year and was in tears(much to SWMBO's embarrassment).
Just a thought..
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

I've read catch-22, but not riotous assembly.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

IanG said:



			Any of Iain M Banks Culture books. Anything by Alistair Reynolds

Philip Pullmans Dark Materials trilogy, children books - not.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've read all the Culture stuff - "Use of Weapons" is one of my favourite books. Alistair Reynolds is an author I've looked at but never read anything by - which would you suggest?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 1, 2016)

Totally, never read a Sherlock Holmes book before


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2016)

For something different, try Stuart Maconie (ex NME journo, radio 2 DJ, raconteur).

I've read "pies and prejudice" - in search of the north, "hope and glory" - but it does mention 1966, adventures on the high teas and have all been spot on.

I havent read "cider with roadies" yet, which I believe is about the music industry.

Late edit:- "never mind the quantocks" - Probably right down your street, Kaz - 

Every one of us knows the moment when the simple act of putting one foot in front of another stops being a method of propulsion and becomes an adventure.'

In this hilarious and heart-warming collection of essays, writer and broadcaster Stuart Maconie reflects on a life spent exploring the British countryside on foot. From the splendour of the Pennines and the Lake District to the drama of the Dorset coast; from the canals of the Midlands to wildest Scotland, this book is an attempt to explain a passion for walking and the delights it can bring.


 _Never Mind the Quantocks_ features over 50 insightful, witty and entertaining articles, including festive walks, Lakeland favourites and pub treks. Culled from his monthly column in _Country Walking_magazine, this collection is full of the beautiful places, magical moments and wonderful characters that Stuart has encountered on his travels. It describes such intrepid adventures as taking on the famous 'Wainwright' Fells of the Lake District, walking Hadrian's Wall with colleague Mark Radcliffe, and why the most important things to carry in a rucksack are a transistor radio and a small bottle of wine.


----------



## IanG (Feb 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, I've read all the Culture stuff - "Use of Weapons" is one of my favourite books. Alistair Reynolds is an author I've looked at but never read anything by - which would you suggest?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe start at the beginning with Revelation Space.  

Not Science fiction but I enjoyed all the early Christopher Brookmyre books too.


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Look who's back, very different to the norm.  English translation of a German book, basically hitler wakes up in a park in Berlin 2011 covered in petrol... No idea what's going on but gets mistaken as a very good impersonator.  Goes on to become a YouTube sensation and tv host. Very funny, and though it sounds far fetched, makes some very good relevant points about today's society and parallels between nazi Germany and present day Germany.  

Or you could just buy a new version of mein kempf, pretty much going the same way.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 1, 2016)

FD..I've got all the Tom Sharpe books,believe me when I say laugh out loud stuff.If you want me to post one or two then let me know(also got Spike MilliganAdolf Hitler--My Part In His Downfall'...Sometimes think I need help of the 'shrink' kind)
Jimbo


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2016)

toyboy54 said:



			FD..I've got all the Tom Sharpe books,believe me when I say laugh out loud stuff.If you want me to post one or two then let me know(also got Spike MilliganAdolf Hitler--My Part In His Downfall'...Sometimes think I need help of the 'shrink' kind)
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Jimbo. I've seen a few TV adaptations but the books have never really appealed.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 1, 2016)

FD ...O.K. ..no worries.If you change your mind then page me.Hope you enjoy whatever you go for(and have a great holiday)
I'm now halfway through Jack Reacher-Gone Tomorrow,for the 3rd time and then I'll go on to a Rebus or Michael Connolly or go back and read Brian Clough again.
Variety is the spice of life...as they say!!

Jimbo


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2016)

I read a lot of fantasy, have you read Tom Holt or Robert Rankin?  they are both a bit off the wall but I enjoy them.

I will also add a recommendation for Tom Sharpe.


----------



## sandmagnet (Feb 2, 2016)

Greg lies mortal fear,the poet, Michael connerly.true story about Jim Morrison and ivy pop called wonderland ave by Danny sugerland. Sleepers by Lorenzo carcaterra.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 2, 2016)

IanG said:



			Maybe start at the beginning with Revelation Space.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried four times on the first revelation space book. Got about 2/3's of the way through and just didn't get it.

I could recommend you some series to read Karen but not too many stand alone books. Try Jim Butchers Codex Alera series(young adult), it's only 6 books but an very easy read with lots of twists.

Then loved Kevin J Andersons Saga of the seven suns series(SF), 7 long books though. Every chapter written in the first person of a different character. A fun but at times serious read. I'm just waiting to start the next 3 books set 20 years later.

One last series I liked only a trilogy, Raven's Shadow(F) by Anthony Ryan. Another different take on fantasy, where magic is deemed an abomination.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2016)

Michael Connelly books


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Michael Connelly books
		
Click to expand...

Just finishing The Narrows, read a few of his books but this is the first one I really enjoyed.

I was fortunate to receive some book vouchers for Xmas bought a couple of unread David Baldichi's and Sebastion Faulkes latest, looking forward to reading that.
I am not one for reading books twice, Bryce Courtneys 'The Power of One' and Bryson's 'Small Island' are the only two that spring to mind.
I would skip Bryson's 'Little Snoring', re-hash for cash IMO.

'Mad bad and dangerous to know' by Ran Feinnes is most enjoyable.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bill Brysons books are worth a read.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I read a lot of fantasy, have you read Tom Holt or Robert Rankin?  they are both a bit off the wall but I enjoy them.

I will also add a recommendation for Tom Sharpe.
		
Click to expand...

Those are other authors who have never really appealed. Other than his first two books I really don't like Terry Pratchett and have been turned off anything similar.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

I've read all the Jack Reacher books, which are a bit of a change from my usual reading material but are very easy page turners. I try to avoid going straight from one space opera into the next! Might try some Michael Connelly in the hope it's similar.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			I've tried four times on the first revelation space book. Got about 2/3's of the way through and just didn't get it.

I could recommend you some series to read Karen but not too many stand alone books. Try Jim Butchers Codex Alera series(young adult), it's only 6 books but an very easy read with lots of twists.

Then loved Kevin J Andersons Saga of the seven suns series(SF), 7 long books though. Every chapter written in the first person of a different character. A fun but at times serious read. I'm just waiting to start the next 3 books set 20 years later.

One last series I liked only a trilogy, Raven's Shadow(F) by Anthony Ryan. Another different take on fantasy, where magic is deemed an abomination.
		
Click to expand...

Raven's Shadow is a series that amazon are determined I should read as it keeps popping up on my recommendations. I'm a bit jaded of epic series though... struggling to differentiate between Rand al-Thor, Arlen Bales, Richard Cypher, Jon Snow etc etc


----------



## LIG (Feb 2, 2016)

SciFi/Fantasy was also my big thing from a teenager - nowadays what I mostly read is porn......of the golf kind!! 

I often go back and re-read some of my "classics" which, although part of a series, are extremely good stand alone tales too. McCaffrey - The White Dragon and Scott Card - Ender's Game (The movie is rubbish!) to name but two.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 2, 2016)

Mark Barrowcliffe books are a good read. 

Tom Sharpe books are to be avoided if you are travelling with others, they will have you committed from all you're manic laughter.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 2, 2016)

Bouncing Back, Alan Partridge. I quote, "Lovely Stuff". not my words, the words of Shakin Stevens.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 2, 2016)

If you like SF you've probably read Frank Herberts Dune, but if not, do so!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			If you like SF you've probably read Frank Herberts Dune, but if not, do so!
		
Click to expand...

Of course! My favourite book! :cheers:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 2, 2016)

Terry Brooks, the Shannara series.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Terry Brooks, the Shannara series.
		
Click to expand...

Read those.... about 30 years ago! Ouch! Looking forward to seeing the new TV series - should be interesting.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 2, 2016)

Grace and Mary, Melvyn Bragg.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 2, 2016)

The Liveship Trader series by Robin Hobb


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			The Liveship Trader series by Robin Hobb
		
Click to expand...

Recently got the first one of those free from amazon so that'll be another series I'll be tackling at some stage!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Folks - I have picked up

Look Who's Back
Moriarty
Revelation Space

and I took a punt on "Time" by Stephen Baxter


Keep 'em coming - especially any scifi suggestions!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 2, 2016)

Never mind... just noticed you've read it under a different title.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			The Painted Man by Peter Brett

It is part of a series, but it can be read as a standalone.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I read all those recently. Enjoyed them but sad that I seem to be embroiled in another endless series, not sure how many he's planning but hope he gets to a conclusion soon!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2016)

Have you read much Dickens, Wilkie Collins, Edith Wharton or Henry James.  Once you get into their works you do get engrossed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Have you read much Dickens, Wilkie Collins, Edith Wharton or Henry James.  Once you get into their works you do get engrossed.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't actually read anything by any of those. I sometimes look at older literature - since much of it is free on the kindle - but it often becomes a bit of a chore. Possibly a bit slow-paced for my modern sensibilities and internet-shortened attention span!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2016)

Child 44 and subsequent books afterwards. By all accounts the film is absolute pash but the book is superb.
The Thousand Islands of Jacob Dezeut, Cloud Atlas and Black Swan Green, all by David Mitchell (not the comedian) all stunning books.


----------



## IainP (Feb 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, I've read all the Culture stuff - "Use of Weapons" is one of my favourite books.
		
Click to expand...

Me also, if you find anything that is anywhere close then please report back.


----------



## AMcC (Feb 2, 2016)

I am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes was good.

Another vote for Michael Connolly, working my way through his and enjoying them.
Also David Baldacci.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 2, 2016)

One of the best books I've ever read is The Van, by Roddy Doyle. 

Brilliantly hilarious and poignant in equal measure. It's the third book of his Barrytown trilogy (The Commitments, The Snapper & The Van) and not necessary (but both are great too) to have read the first two as all three stand alone.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 2, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes, I read all those recently. Enjoyed them but sad that I seem to be embroiled in another endless series, not sure how many he's planning but hope he gets to a conclusion soon!
		
Click to expand...

Karen from what I've heard the fifth book in the series will be the last. But I think it will be at least two, as I just can't see it ending in 1!!!

Also give the Saga of the seven Suns a try. If you have a kindle or E-reader let me know I can send you the books by email &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 2, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Also give the Saga of the seven Suns a try. If you have a kindle or E-reader let me know I can send you the books by email &#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

I like a bit of fantasy and I have a Kindle and E-Reader :mmm:

*just saying*


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I like a bit of fantasy and I have a Kindle and E-Reader :mmm:

*just saying*
		
Click to expand...

Just PM me an email address John then I'll sort it out &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I haven't actually read anything by any of those. I sometimes look at older literature - since much of it is free on the kindle - but it often becomes a bit of a chore. Possibly a bit slow-paced for my modern sensibilities and internet-shortened attention span!
		
Click to expand...

With Dickens the chapters are short - and as they were published as monthly installments - and to to keep the readers buying the magazine - he always ended the chapter with a cliff-hanger. 

If you watched the TV adaptation of _Bleak House_ (a cracking read btw) you'll have seen that - half hour episodes and each ending in a cliff-hanger


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 3, 2016)

Not perhaps the novel but Martin Johnson - can I carry your bags. Great read if you like golf cricket and most sport. So dry and well written.

It is NOT the rugby guy


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 3, 2016)

3offTheTee said:



			Not perhaps the novel but Martin Johnson - can I carry your bags. Great read if you like golf cricket and most sport. So dry and well written.

It is NOT the rugby guy
		
Click to expand...

Looks interesting but also possibly the dearest book in the whole kindle store! Not that I'm mean or anything!


----------



## tsped83 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sarah Pinborough - "A Matter of Blood". First of a trilogy but I defy you to not read them all, rapidly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2016)

Would highly recommend David Eddings

He has a number of stories in stand alone books that are great plus some of the best trilogy's- better than Tolkien for me


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would highly recommend David Eddings

He has a number of stories in stand alone books that are great plus some of the best trilogy's- better than Tolkien for me
		
Click to expand...

Yes, another author I read donkeys years ago.

I sometimes wonder if I should stop looking for new reading material and go back to stuff I loved 20-odd years ago. Recently got a cheap copy of Raymond e feist's magician. All I remember about it is that I enjoyed it so will probably give it a go soon.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2016)

If you've not already read them the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett are a good read, Andy McNabb books are a good read, linked in that the main character goes on from book to book, but all single stories. The art of deception by Kevin D Mitnick, all about cryptology, ciphers, social engineering etc...Beyond the limits by Ranaulph Fiennes, all about his mad adventures


----------



## drewster (Feb 5, 2016)

London Fields - Martin Amis is a great read and another +1 for Sarah Pinborough from me .


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			Sarah Pinborough - "A Matter of Blood". First of a trilogy but I defy you to not read them all, rapidly.
		
Click to expand...

Looks interesting, will add it to the list!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			If you've not already read them the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett are a good read, Andy McNabb books are a good read, linked in that the main character goes on from book to book, but all single stories. The art of deception by Kevin D Mitnick, all about cryptology, ciphers, social engineering etc...Beyond the limits by Ranaulph Fiennes, all about his mad adventures
		
Click to expand...

Read the first few Discworld books as they were published. First two I enjoyed but they went rapidly downhill afterwards. Can't believe how much mileage he got out of it!


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 5, 2016)

The Amateurs by John Niven. Don't remember laughing so much reading a book. It's about golf and set in fictional ayrshire. What more can you ask for?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Read the first few Discworld books as they were published. First two I enjoyed but they went rapidly downhill afterwards. Can't believe how much mileage he got out of it!
		
Click to expand...

I was like this with the Harry Potter books. I read the first three and they were fine (I suppose) but I spotted a trend - 352pp, 384pp, 480pp.  With that 3rd one I was getting a bit weary with the style of prose, and so when #4 came out at 640pp I just couldn't be bothered - and I haven't.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 5, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Read the first few Discworld books as they were published. First two I enjoyed but they went rapidly downhill afterwards. Can't believe how much mileage he got out of it!
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed the first few, but then the adaptation of MacBeth (Wyrd Sisters) came out and I couldn't get into it, just to hard going.


----------



## larmen (Feb 5, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've read all the Jack Reacher books, which are a bit of a change from my usual reading material but are very easy page turners. I try to avoid going straight from one space opera into the next! Might try some Michael Connelly in the hope it's similar.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the Michael Connelly are very similar to Jack Reacher, but still very enjoyable. His Harry Bosh an Michael Haller books are interacting with each other, so best is to read them both in the right order.

Closest to Reacher I have found is Ben Hope by Scott Mariani. I have just started them and he even is a former major himself. But SAS instead of US Army.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2016)

larmen said:



			I don't think the Michael Connelly are very similar to Jack Reacher, but still very enjoyable. His Harry Bosh an Michael Haller books are interacting with each other, so best is to read them both in the right order.

Closest to Reacher I have found is Ben Hope by Scott Mariani. I have just started them and he even is a former major himself. But SAS instead of US Army.
		
Click to expand...

I just meant similar in being fairly mindless easy reads rather than actual subject matter?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 5, 2016)

John Grisham... 
As with all authors not everyone's cup of tea... 
But, I can't think of a bad read amongst his 'stuff'...

On the back of the TV series thinking of giving 'War & Peace' another read...
Just need to decide which translation...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			John Grisham... 
As with all authors not everyone's cup of tea... 
But, I can't think of a bad read amongst his 'stuff'...

On the back of the TV series thinking of giving 'War & Peace' another read...
*Just need to decide which translation...*

Click to expand...

I suggest the 'abridged' translation.  Might have a go at it myself - it's not that much longer than some Dickens' tomes


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2016)

Another recommendation for David Baldacchi & Michael Connelly, if you like crime the Harlen Coben and Peter James are worth a look.  If you haven't tried "A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson then I'd recommend that, Mrs BiM recommends "Room" by Emma Donoghue or "Daughter" by Jane Shemilt.

Are you kindle only or do you still do the "old school" methodâ€¦â€¦?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2016)

Got the kindle last xmas and much to my surprise I love it. So much better than lugging half a dozen books on holiday!


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 5, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I just meant similar in being fairly mindless easy reads rather than actual subject matter?
		
Click to expand...

John Connelly's Charlie Parker books are good easy read Karen, a cut above reacher imo and plenty to go at if you've not read any.

Also Biran Freeman's Jonathan Stride books.

Amazn search will locate easy enough


----------



## the smiling assassin (Feb 6, 2016)

Zafon's Angels Game and The Shadow of the Wind are both nicely paced and thematically rich. Recently completed The Count of Monte Cristo (referenced a couple of times in both of the above) and thoroughly enjoyed it - epic.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 7, 2016)

If you like sci-fi, you could try Stephen Donaldson's  "Gap" series.  Dark, bleak, and a bit brutal at times, but seriously imaginative.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Feb 8, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes, another author I read donkeys years ago.

I sometimes wonder if I should stop looking for new reading material and go back to stuff I loved 20-odd years ago. Recently got a cheap copy of *Raymond e feist's magician*. All I remember about it is that I enjoyed it so will probably give it a go soon.
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly my favourite book ever!


----------

